# Can You Identify This Part?



## AR1911 (Mar 19, 2016)

I bought a lot of tooling recently, including this item.
it's about 14" long and 8" wide.
Sure would like to know what it came from.


----------



## dlane (Mar 19, 2016)

Hard to tell from small pics , but ied guess part of a milling attachement ?.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like an extension table for a something.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Mar 20, 2016)

nose of a metal scraper?


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 20, 2016)

Looks like an angle bracket for a boring mill or a big planning mill . Get abom Adam to look at it I'm pretty sure that's it .


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 20, 2016)

I suspect it came from a mill. Several horizontal in that shop. I wish I had written down the models


----------



## Chipper5783 (Mar 20, 2016)

It is unfortunate to see machines getting seperated from their bits/pieces.  Many folks here have probably purchased machines with specialty attachments missing and/or components for another machine included.  I seem to spend quite a bit of time addressing missing items, when it would have been so easy to have kept things together in the first place (of course if the machine were all together, that would probably put it out of my price range!).


----------



## pineyfolks (Mar 20, 2016)

It would make a nice angle plate. It looks sturdy enough that you could clamp a vise or small rotary table to it.


----------



## David VanNorman (Mar 20, 2016)

I also believe it is a big angle plate.


----------



## Profkanz (Apr 2, 2016)

Looks like a work table from a shaper.


----------



## 4GSR (Apr 2, 2016)

Another WAG is a tail support from a Gleason gear hobber.  I know I've seen a picture of this somewhere...

As most everyone has said, use as a angle plate/fixture for your mill.  I know that's what I would use it for.


----------

